
Ask HN: How do you manage your Twitter reading? - ramk
As you come across interesting content on Twitter with links to some longer reads or books or other things you want to refer back to in the future - how do you keep track of them?
======
pjc50
Pinboard's "read later" feature.

I never actually go back, but it's nice to know I could.

